
App Mining plans to pay developers $1M per month - muneeb
https://blog.blockstack.org/app-mining-plans-to-pay-blockstack-developers-1000000-in-stx-per-month/
======
jhunter1016
Muneeb and Ryan and I talked about this a long time ago and I continuously
told them I didn't believe they'd actually pay app developers in App Mining
and that I especially didn't believe they'd pay out an aggregate total of
$1mil per month. Glad the prove the skeptic in me wrong!

